# GH, Peps and Carpal Tunnel



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK

Have tried to run GH 3 times in the last 12 months, and have always ended up with bad CTS. the last one I tried to keep running it to see if it eventually went away - it didn't. I was running 2 iu ED for 5 days with weekends off - tried running last thing at night, first thing in the morning and after training, result was always the same CTS kicks in after about 6 weeks, and just gets worse and worse.

So my question is as I am an old git (well older anyway) at 47 is there anything from the peptide chemistry set that would help me with the anti-ageing and recovery (the reason for running GH) but without the associated CTS that I get.

For the record this has happened with: Elitropin, Hygetropin and Ripotropin.

Any pointers gratefully received.

Cheers


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe you've too much natural GH? :0


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Junglejpn said:


> Maybe you've too much natural GH? :0


Mate - it may actually be a possibility - and has crossed my mind. Am always told I look about 10 years younger than I am. however I know it is not unusual for people to be running 8iu a day and I am pretty sure that natural levels are never that high.

@Pscarb - Paul any thoughts?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you tried just using GHRP-2 pre bed only ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xpower said:


> Have you tried just using GHRP-2 pre bed only ?


No mate - have no idea about peps at all TBH. AAS / PCT, stims & fatburners I can recite chapter and verse but the other side of things are not something I have delved into deeply other than GH when I researched it for recovery and anti-ageing.

I know what they roughly all do, but not on dosages or timings. This is the one that helps you produce more 'natty' GH isn't it - but what dose is a reasonable one?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DiggyV said:


> Mate - it may actually be a possibility - and has crossed my mind. Am always told I look about 10 years younger than I am. however I know it is not unusual for people to be running 8iu a day and I am pretty sure that natural levels are never that high.
> 
> @Pscarb - Paul any thoughts?


CTS are normally a side effect of to much GH for your body that can handle, given you have used such low dose of GH try IPAM and Mod GRF at saturation dose before bed


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Another thing to look at... CTS can affect people that never touch hgh. It can be genetic or related to a lot of heavy work with your hands. What type of job do you do?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Junglejpn said:


> Another thing to look at... CTS can affect people that never touch hgh. It can be genetic or related to a lot of heavy work with your hands. What type of job do you do?


I never had CTS before - I work with a keyboard all day! :lol: but all ergonomic so it is not that. It is like clockwork with the GH though.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> CTS are normally a side effect of to much GH for your body that can handle, given you have used such low dose of GH try IPAM and Mod GRF at saturation dose before bed


Cheers Paul. What dosage would be saturation? If based on weight I am currently running at 96Kg.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I never had CTS before - I work with a keyboard all day! :lol: but all ergonomic so it is not that. It is like clockwork with the GH though.


CTS is a common side effect of working with a keyboard all day. Perhaps the GH is just increasing mild symptoms you already had?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

man up, no pain no gain 

i ust to wake up in the middle of the night with numb arms, had to run them under cold water and then go back to bed

went away after bout 4 weeks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/ Pauls peps guide


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Matt2 said:


> CTS is a common side effect of working with a keyboard all day. Perhaps the GH is just increasing mild symptoms you already had?


Genuinely no symptoms at all from the keyboard. No tingling, numbness etc. However within 4-6 weeks of starting GH - I get tingling in first two fingers and thumb on both hands (starting almost at identical times - and certainly within 24 hours of each other) and get to the point where fingers are numb. I stop GH and it goes away, and I get no symptoms at all.

Had been through the whole keyboard usage thing, but I can pretty much categorically say that it is not linked.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

str4nger said:


> man up, no pain no gain
> 
> i ust to wake up in the middle of the night with numb arms, had to run them under cold water and then go back to bed
> 
> went away after bout 4 weeks


Oh I put myself through the wringer 4 times a week, but anything that stops me lifting lots of plates is NOT a good thing :lol:

I even switched manufacturers twice but every time the same thing.

I guess levels must be too high naturally, and the additional 2iu pushes it too far.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xpower said:


> http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/ Pauls peps guide


cheers buddy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Based on this, and Paul's advice, I will be pinning 100mcg Ipamorelin and 100mcg CJC-1295 (w/o DAC) before bed.

Only have a couple of questions now:

1/. should I run it 7 days a week, or 5 on / 2 off or what is best?

2/. can I pin both together in 1 barrel?

thanks guys.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

& days a week is fine

Can pin each in the same slin pin together.

just don't store the in the same vial (just in case ya were tempted)

Mod GRf 1-29 is the stuff ya want to run with GHRP/Ipam


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xpower said:


> & days a week is fine
> 
> Can pin each in the same slin pin together.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info 

I would mix them separately, then just draw into the same barrel. Mod GRF 1-29 is the same thing as CJC-1295 (w/o DAC) according to Paul's guide to peps, so should be all good!

also I guess the '&' in your message was supposed to be a 7 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Based on this, and Paul's advice, I will be pinning 100mcg Ipamorelin and 100mcg CJC-1295 (w/o DAC) before bed.
> 
> Only have a couple of questions now:
> 
> ...


Interested to see how you get on with this diggy. I'm thinking of doing the same course but x3 jabs a day during my pct and maybe beyond if the benefits are worth it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Interested to see how you get on with this diggy. I'm thinking of doing the same course but x3 jabs a day during my pct and maybe beyond if the benefits are worth it.


As with anything I tend to use GB, I'll run a log, will let you know by PM when it starts. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> As with anything I tend to use GB, I'll run a log, will let you know by PM when it starts. :thumb:


Top man, was hoping you'd say that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I never had CTS before - I work with a keyboard all day! :lol: but all ergonomic so it is not that. It is like clockwork with the GH though.


Diggs i had cts it was from years of pushing massive weights/palm strikes whilst fighting,my nerve sheath,got crushed onto nerve,i had the operation on it and have no carpel tunnel at all now,even on lots of peps/gh,i know it used to make mine worse pre-op(no not sex change silly!)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's how i run peps mate,upto 4 x per day.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Diggs i had cts it was from years of pushing massive weights/palm strikes whilst fighting,my nerve sheath,got crushed onto nerve,i had the operation on it and have no carpel tunnel at all now,even on lots of peps/gh,i know it used to make mine worse pre-op(no not sex change silly!)


I had toyed with the idea mate of the op - with a history of Wing Tsun, Rugby, American Football and skateboarding they have taken a hammering over the years and have been broken 2 and 3 times, left and right respectively. However I get no CTS normally - no numbness - the odd stabbing pain through the middle of the wrist top to bottom, but this normally sorts itself out in less than a day and doesn't stop me doing anything. But put 2iu a day in and 4-6 weeks I cant feel thumb, index and middle finger.

So need to weigh up how big the GH pulse will be if I add peps in, and whether I will just get the same issues again as with the low GH use. In which case I guess the are high enough at the moment and my youthful good looks play testament to this. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Like ya style @DiggyV


----------

